# Looking for a reputable LBS in Miami



## jnslance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello All,

Looking to purchase my first road bike soon (will be used) and so I'm looking to see if there are any recommendations you guys might have for a LBS. Looking for somewhere that can help me out with a quality fitting for the bike, knowledgable reps, good mechanical service and eventually help with upgrading and buying a new bike. I'm located in the Miami area and I'm willing to Commute to Broward. Thank you all in advance!

Lance


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

jnslance said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking to purchase my first road bike soon (will be used) and so I'm looking to see if there are any recommendations you guys might have for a LBS. Looking for somewhere that can help me out with a quality fitting for the bike, knowledgable reps, good mechanical service and eventually help with upgrading and buying a new bike. I'm located in the Miami area and I'm willing to Commute to Broward. Thank you all in advance!
> 
> Lance


Haven't been, but I've spoken to Paul on the phone. I'm about 9 hours from this location. Decided it was too far. But perhaps not for you. Worth checking into.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Your question is better suited for the General forum: "What to look for in both bike fit and bicycle?" 

Set a budget. Go to more than one shop and tell them your budget range. Listen to what they say because you will probably need to tweak fit later. Real good shops plug your measurements into a computer. Great shops have an old guy (RBR has Grumpy) in the back who asks you to stand in a couple of positions and tells you what size will fit you best.

Buyer beware, good tires make bad bikes feel nice and cheap tires make good bikes feel OK. Manufacturers save with cheap tires, saddles, brakes, front drls, chains and cassettes. Saddles are personal preference, like pedals. Chains and cass will need replacement at about 5,000 miles.


----------



## mbakes (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are willing to travel a bit further, I highly recommend Racers Edge in Boca. I bought my custom Gunnar from there and the fitting was the best I've experienced. I also can recommend Top Notch in Deerfield Beach and The Bike Lab in Delray. I know it's a bit of driving but worth it for a good fitting, imo.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

In Broward I can highly recommend two bike shops:
If you want to do the computer RETUL fitting (about $300) Alex's Bike shop in Davie and Coral Springs are excellent. Great shop and employees.

If you want a personal touch, Z's Bike shop in Davie is excellent. The owner is Alex Zambrano who is a state racing champ and has a great reputation in our area. He has fitted two bikes for me and I have been extremely pleased. No pain and I routinely do 50+ mile rides. ($150 for a fitting)

Good luck!


----------



## mbakes (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't realize Alex's has RETUL now. Racers Edge uses RETUL but they charge less than $300.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes Alex's does have RETUL and my price was an estimate. I paid $150 for a fitting @ Z's.


----------



## mbakes (Apr 22, 2012)

That's good to know. Alex's has a big selection of bikes.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Racers Edge is down the street from me and I pop in for small stuff. Really nice guys there and the mechanic is good.

I bought my cannondale from Jeff at the Bicycle Lab in Delray. Great guy and nice shop. Both don't really stock bikes but fit and order. Both have Retul if you want it. Pick you brand if you want then pick the shop. 

Didn't really like BigWheels as the people there sucked. They do have a lot in stock though so if you want a bike quick they might have one.


----------



## kansukee (Jul 17, 2012)

I really like Andante Bikes down at Cutler Bay. The owner, Mauricio, comes from a long line of racers and bike builders and has over 30 years of experience. Really honest guy and treats customers like family; his shop is down by Franjo Rd and Old Cutler Rd.


----------



## tmprice12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Two Recommendations for you in Broward. Bike America at Pines/University. Trenton is the lead tech their, I have used this location for about 4 years, and this guy is pleasant, knowledgable and always looks after me. 
Alternatively, Richard at BigWheelBikes on Taft in Hollywood, a specialized shop, just plain nice folk, who know there craft.


----------



## sandos17 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lance. I was is the same place as you about 2 months ago. I went to Mack Cycle. http://mackcycleandfitness.com/ The staff is very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## by666 (Mar 22, 2004)

*top dog cycle*

in coconut grove is a really good place. they dont carry many different brands of bikes. argon, focus and look. very nice people and pete is a great mechanic. they really test ride your bike after they fix it to make sure its working properly. ive been to at least 5 other big bike shops in miami and none of them have ever test ridden my bike to make sure its really fixed. good prices


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

No reason in the world to go to Broward--there are plenty of good bike shops in Miami. Here is a short list of favorites, in no particular order:

Mack Cycle in South Miami--as mentioned above, a classic, full service bike shop with a large inventory and good selection. They've been in business a long time. Their regular prices are so-so, but their sales mean business. They sponsor a variety of local cycling events. Cannondale, Giant, Pinarello, Specialized.

Bike Masters in Kendall--a medium sized shop but quality selection, friendly staff and good mechanics. Extensively involved in sponsoring local racing events. Focus, Masi, Fuji.

BikeWerx in Coral Gables--a medium sized shop which caters to younger, racer oriented clientele and does most of its business in used and trade in bikes. 

Top Dog Cycles in Coconut Grove--another larger, full service bike shop. This one is a relative newcomer and I don't have much personal experience with them but word of mouth is good. Argon, Look, Focus.

Bikes to Go in South Miami--A favorite of mine and the main bike shop of several riding buddies. A smallish shop jam packed with good stuff, friendly staff and good mechanics. Scott, Pinarello.

RB Cycles in Coral Gables--A full service shop, not quite as big as Mack, but I've had good service from them. Felt, Trek, Jamis, Orbea.

Elite Cycling and Fitness in Pinecrest--Another medium sized bike shop, good mechanic with good rates, stocks new and good trade in bikes. Owner is a former four-time olympic athlete. This shop sponsors longer rides on weeknights and weekends. Fuji, Merckx, Jamis, Storck.

Andante Bikes in Saga Bay--As mentioned above, Mauricio is an ace mechanic--if he can't fix it it can't be fixed, and his rates can't be beat. Tiny shop with mostly his own Andante frames, but he can get anything quickly and is exceptionally friendly and knowledgeable. Sponsors a popular Sunday morning club ride.

I can't recommend Bike Tech. If you want to know why, PM me.


----------

